# what model?



## claradog (May 9, 2007)

Purchased a used Orbea today. Any ideas about what model/year it is?


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Macintosh. The fork gives it away.


Sorry. I have no idea which Orbea that is.


----------

